# HELP!! Dont understand patches!!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry to be a pest again!

I have instructions from IVIB but they're as clear as mud!  Does anyone know how often you change the patches?  (ED treatment)

Here are their instructions:

        DAY  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  …………..
PATCHES    1      1    2      2

Does this mean that on Day 1, I keep the same patch on until day 3 and then put on a new one on day 3?    Or, do I put 1 new patch on every day ie.  change the patch daily and on day 5, take 2 new patches every day?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I really don't want to a**e this up!

thanks a million girls
gill xo


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

I had the same instructions with them for my treatment, you have a fresh patch on day three and take the old one off

Good Luck

Helen


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Yip, one new day 1, one new on day 3, and then two new on day 5 and thereafter two new ones every other day.  Sometimes they upgrade to 3 patches to get your lining up.  

Good luck


roze


----------

